# Tsw wheels



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if these TSW wheels will fit my cruze? The tires size on the TSWs are 255 35z 19


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

If you know the bolt patten for those rims we can tell you


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Im not sure of the bolt pattern is there any way i can find it?


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Is this the bolt patter 19x91/2??


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

That's the rim size 19" tall by 9.5" wide. The bolt pattern will be a 5x114.3, 5x100, 5x110 ect. The cruze uses a 5x105 lug pattern(unless it's the diesel) so that's what you will need to find out. Are you looking to buy these wheels or do you have them already? Either way a rim shop can find out the pattern for you. If not there are ways to check yourself. Just Google how to check wheel lug pattern.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> That's the rim size 19" tall by 9.5" wide. The bolt pattern will be a 5x114.3, 5x100, 5x110 ect. The cruze uses a 5x105 lug pattern(unless it's the diesel) so that's what you will need to find out. Are you looking to buy these wheels or do you have them already? Either way a rim shop can find out the pattern for you. If not there are ways to check yourself. Just Google how to check wheel lug pattern.


i have these rims already i got them from a friend he just had them sitting in his garage so i got them off him. Ill go to a shop thanks for the help!! ??


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Short story is no, TSW, only makes one wheel in the bolt pattern for the cruze. The Nurburgring.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Is there any way i can use wheel adapters such as these


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

physically possible? maybe, however they will push the wheel out significantly more than they already would. so you might be in need of rolling/pulling fenders to make it work.

I and several people won't condone the use of such spacers/adapters though, but its up to you at the end of the day.


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 120210

They are the Mondello. Go to the TSW website and look at their discontinued wheels. If you want to use them that's a big task at hand. They are 9.5 squared so up front isn't wide enough to handle them. When I searched the widest I saw recommended was 9. The 255/35 will throw iff your speedometer a ton, so a tire change may also be in order. Lastly- on another inside spoke an offset stamp should show, i.e 35et. If you go the spacer/adapter route that et is crucial to how far the wheels will stick out from the car.
Www.tsw.com
Hope that helps 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds like hard work maybe ill just end up selling them and using the money towards new wheels that actually fit the cruze. Thanks for the help!! &#55357;&#56395;&#55357;&#56400;&#55357;&#56397;


----------

